# Repost of new "Fusion" laser review (now available to CPF'ers !)



## SenKat (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay - this is going to be a mini - review....enough to answer a few of your questions, show you some pictures, and make you ready for part two tomorrow ! Here's the first look - with a 50mw Ebayser as size comparison. It is sitting in the foam insert that the laser ships in, with two slots for two AA batteries. I HIGHLY reccomend Lithium Batteries - but I will get into that in a few moments. I was glad to see that the laser is a little bit smaller in person than the preliminary design photos showed. It DOES take two AA batteries, but the size on the web looked enormous ! The foam insert that the laser ships in is inside a cardboard box - this setup protects the laser well enough, but for extended trips in the mail, I think shipping the box inside another padded box would be best to ensure the laser's safe arrival at its' new home.

***PLEASE NOTE*** The batteries go into this laser negative side first - positive towards the tailcap.






My first impression when I pulled it out of the foam insert was, WOW this feels Niiiiiice ! And it does - it fits perfectly in your hand, the weight with batteries in it is a moderate weight - the "bolt" on the front of the laser at the aperature is not heavy, as the body is machined from heavy duty alluminum.





Here is one more shot with a 6" depth guage metal ruler for size comparison





This laser is designed very well - I am glad that CPF'ers got to put in our two cents worth on the design of this - nice to see this make it from the drawing board to production !
Here is the first beam shot from this laser, taken at 11pm (CST)





This laser is BRIGHT ! I insist that if you buy or use this laser, you WILL buy some eye protection. First power rating measured with my Andover Holography LPM-1 (AWESOME !) laser power meter was 138.9mw initial peak using lithium batteries. Alkaline batteries will not give good results with this laser, neither will NiMh 2600Mah. Both of the non-lithiums greatly under powered the laser - to the tune of 78mw or worse.

I will do more in depth power readings tomorrow - and post results of the typical burning/popping tests - as well as hopefully be able to measure the divergence of it, along with filtering out any residual IR. My hopes are high that it will continue to impress me, as it has done thus far. For the price, this is a very nice laser indeed.

Interested parties can email Rick Lee at : [email protected] .

You can also view other shots of this laser with close ups at : http://www.phraug.com/laser

****IR leakage update****
I just received a new IR filter - the IRC21-12r from Sunex and measured the IR leakage with the fiter between the ND8 attenuator filter, and the laser. The output dropped from 138.9 initial to 130.96 which accounts for hte 1mw IR and 5% power loss from using the IR filter. Right on what I had measured earlier - 1mw of IR coming out of this laser.


----------



## liveforphysics (Apr 21, 2007)

Divergence on my Fusion laser is AWSOME! Useing 100m as my test distance, I got ~0.4-0.6mRad (tough to measure exact beam spot dimensions.

Stability is really good. On NiMH, I left the laser on for around 5minutes while I was fooling around walking out 100m to my target, measureing, then walking back. The laser was just slightly warm. If you unscrew the outer part of the head you can see the really good heatsinking inside.

Also, the build quality of this laser is as good as as very high end flashlight. 

On NiMH it is WEAKER than a DX 100mW unit on Lithium primarys. Like SenKat said, on Lithium primarys it is a monster!

Thanks for getting a review out SenKat, I got my unit on wednesday, and I havent had time to get a review done.

Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------



## nerdgineer (Apr 21, 2007)

How long does something like this run before the driving circuit starts to degrade, akin to a LED losing its output due to runtime? Driving a LED over spec will reduce its lifetime and some LED lights (MM with SMJLED plugged into it) degrade fairly fast with lithiums compared to alkies or nimh's. Would that be a problem for this?


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 21, 2007)

It would be Awesome to get some power ratings over time!!


----------



## comozo (Apr 21, 2007)

Some questions to start.
Are the optics broad band or narrow band AR coated ? 

What percentage of incident light is reflected or conversely how much light is transmitted through the optics?

Are the optics position precisely so the beam exits parallel to the long axis of the laser casing ?


----------



## SenKat (Apr 21, 2007)

I am running about a day behind in life right now...I lost most of the day somehow today ! I have taken some readings - I will export those to a chart tomorrow. I am very sorry for the delays...Without too much detail, let's just say Dinner is not agreeing with me, and leave it at that!


----------



## SenKat (Apr 21, 2007)

Hmmmm I do not have the capabilities to measure the exact type of coating on them - the lense at the aperature is very well "hidden". It is sunk deep enough inside the head of the laser that it would be difficult to injure the lense. For cleaning, an easy twist of the head, and it comes off - where a microfibre cloth or a gentle puff of air would clean it off very well.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 22, 2007)

Duplicate Post, please delete :green:


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting this laser after the final review. I've never used Paypal before and not sure what you do exactly. 

Do you just send the guy an e-mail that the money is on the way then use the Paypal "send money" selection or do you have to wait for him to acknowledge that you intend to send it?

Thanks 

p.s. I'm also following the thread on LPF's as well.


----------



## Kenom (Apr 22, 2007)

usually with paypal when you send money to an account. the person recieving the money also recieves an email with payment info. once you get to the final screen for checkout and payment you can leave a little note to the person your sending money too and they can email you back with any last minute details they may need. Hope this clears your question up.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, you can send him an email to make sure he still has stock, etc - I am not certain how many he has sold out of his initial batch of 30 that he had made, but even if he is sold out, he could always refund the funds (nothing lost when a refund is done) if you did not want to wait for round two to arrive !


----------



## megahurts (Apr 22, 2007)

You can now order directly through this webpage. http://www.phraug.com/laser/index.php

Just click on the Paypal button. The price for a limited time is $235USD + FREE Shipping. Eventually the price will level out around $300 when the next batch is manufactured.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies, quess I'm not the only one awake 


What the heck, I'm going to "pull the trigger" as it were.


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 22, 2007)

Edit: I went ahead and ordered one of these bad boyz. I couldnt take a chance of them selling out and having to fork out $300. God this is awful, curse you CPF and LPF, im addicted :rock:


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 22, 2007)

Yea, I was at first "well, I just buy one laser". 
This will be my 3rd.

Have: EnVee 60mw

Ordered: DX 30mw
Phraug <150mw

I'm still thinking about a Lasercheck and down the road a Herc. 300mw

Might wait for laser TV diodes instead


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 22, 2007)

Kwizatz Haderach said:


> Yea, I was at first "well, I just buy one laser".
> This will be my 3rd.
> 
> Have: EnVee 60mw
> ...



Ya know whats funny about that? I have a DX 30 mw on order and i also have a 75mw dragon laser (which i said would be my only purchase):lolsign:


----------



## Effulgence (Apr 22, 2007)

It looks the size of a MiniMag. The website doesn't list lithium primaries for use, so the laser is being overdriven, but how hard? (14500's are probably out the the question :devil:) 

LPF... sounds scary... if it's what I think it is... then oh boy... (After reading this thread, I scrolled down and saw the original thread. Initially, I was thinking LaserPowerForums or something similar which will eventually beat my wallet empty, but now I'm scared and confused.)

Anyway, great review.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 22, 2007)

So if someone asks me what brand laser I have I tell them I have a "Frog 150mw" ? 


Seriously though, congrats on the new lasers. Looks like a winner so far.


----------



## bootleg2go (Apr 22, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Okay - this is going to be a mini - review....enough to answer a few of your questions, show you some pictures, and make you ready for part two tomorrow ! Here's the first look - with a 50mw Ebayser as size comparison. It is sitting in the foam insert that the laser ships in, with two slots for two AA batteries. I HIGHLY reccomend Lithium Batteries - but I will get into that in a few moments. I was glad to see that the laser is a little bit smaller in person than the preliminary design photos showed. It DOES take two AA batteries, but the size on the web looked enormous ! The foam insert that the laser ships in is inside a cardboard box - this setup protects the laser well enough, but for extended trips in the mail, I think shipping the box inside another padded box would be best to ensure the laser's safe arrival at its' new home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Sencat,
Thanks for posting this.
Did you get a chance to test the burning power over distance?
Let us know what it's capable of.
How is average power over time? The initial peak power at turn on can be much higher than what the laser outputs 5-10 seconds after it's powered on.

I'm not trying to be a nay sayer or anything, I just want to know the details of it's performance. Do you know if IR is being blocked when you took the intial peak reading?

Thanks
Jack


----------



## megahurts (Apr 22, 2007)

Ha ha the Frog 150. No the domain phraug.com is just hosting some information for Fusion Lasers. They are not affiliated with each other. However, Fusion Lasers will have their own website and domain very soon.

Good question though, I will get the exact name/model number for you from the owner.

-Nick





Kwizatz Haderach said:


> So if someone asks me what brand laser I have I tell them I have a "Frog 150mw" ?
> 
> 
> Seriously though, congrats on the new lasers. Looks like a winner so far.


----------



## wolfstyle (Apr 22, 2007)

I ordered one yesterday (Sat) and he said the price had went up a little due to the dropping value of the us dollar. I paid $240. $5 isn't a big deal, just wondering why the price dropped back to $235?


wolfstyle


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Senkat, just wondering when the 2nd part of the review might be posted? awesome job so far!


----------



## megahurts (Apr 22, 2007)

When you visit the site http://www.phraug.com/laser/ to order that will be the current price. That is correct, the price will fluxuate just a bit due to the value of the canadian dollar to the us dollar. It was easier on the buyer to list the prices in USD so they don't have to do the conversion.

Make sure if you order outside the US or Canada you use the World Wide Paypal link because shipping is not free. Sorry about the confusion. You can email the seller direct questions at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## SenKat (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay, to get down to the nitty gritty on this laser –

The beam diameter is excellent – coming out at 1.5mm, with a divergence of .82mrad !

The measurements were taken at 100ft, and measured 25mm. I used Psuedonomen137’s Divergence calculator that can be found here: 

 Divergence Calculator
It is showing less than 1mw of residual IR leakage, which is phenomenal ! It cuts tape, lights matches, and pops balloons with no issues. Over a test period of 10 minutes, the head was little warm, but not HOT ! The output power did dip over that time frame – from an initial peak of *143.7mw* to a lowest point of *134.2mw* where it remained rock steady for a full 4 minutes, and then dropped consistently, in power to *124.9mw* to finish up the *10 minute* test run. The batteries I used were Energizer E2 Lithium AA batteries, starting voltage of 1.7v each – finishing voltage was 1.1v each after the 10 minute run. This laser LOVES batteries ! I do not have any rechargeable Lithium batteries to try in it – and am not certain the circuitry would handle that voltage, as I understand they can easily exceed 1.9v off of the charger, and I do not want to blow this laser up ! I am not privy to the complete design notes of it, so cannot tell for certain what the max voltage would be. The beam intensity was very bright, and did not seem to dim that much after the test, either. This test was a very intense test – and I do not expect that most folks will use the laser constantly for 10 minutes at a stretch – but it is great to see that zero duty cycle will only affect the batteries, and not have too much of a detrimental effect on the laser output. The laser disassembles easily to insert the batteries, and if you want to check out the heatsinking of the diode, the head unscrews fairly easy as well. It comes equipped with an aperture laser emission warning sticker, in front of the power button. This laser is very well constructed, and I fully expect it to be a very popular seller because of its’ ability to withstand a zero duty cycle, less than 1mw IR leakage, ability to use AA batts, and overall appearance of this wonderful little laser. I will take some more beam shots and publish those in this thread, and will post some vids of it performing the popular tricks, as well as showing of its ability to “write” on a Lightscribe Disc.


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 23, 2007)

Now that's the kind of data reporting I like to see! :rock: Thank you Senkat! :twothumbs

The power over time/duty cycle test seems to indicate that the thing can take long run times if needed. The drop in power after the 4 minute mark was probably due to the batteries beginning to sag?

I'm still concerned that the laser is being marketed as 150mW, since this unit does not seem to be able to meet that mark even on the initial peak. Seems to me a rating of 120 or so would be more in line with the usual rating methods used by most manufacturers, so as not to cause disappointment.

Also, the Fusion name is associated with a similar Wicked Laser product, which is sure to cause major confusion, if not legal difficulties, and should be changed. JMHO.


----------



## Gazoo (Apr 23, 2007)

I would think since the laser only felt warm after ten minutes, running it on E2 lithiums would not shorten the life span of the diode. Even 70mw or so is not bad when running on Nimh or regular batteries given the price, and the 1mw IR reading is awesome. This is tempting and would be my first laser. I am looking forward to the videos. I would have never thought of using it to write on a light scribe disk.


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds Great! For that price it would kill anything in the 125mw range


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 23, 2007)

Just wondereing if anyone knows if lets say you have a 60mw laser and a 120mw laser(_all other things being equal_), would the 120 be twice as bright?

thanks


----------



## SenKat (Apr 23, 2007)

*Kwizatz Haderach* - no, in order to appear to be twice as bright to our eyes, it would have to be four times as strong as the other laser, from what I understand.
*Gazoo* - Yeah, this laser does not appear to be over-driven at all. I really expected to have it be super hot after that time frame - but it was not !
*Ragnarok *- I have had similiar thoughts about the name....Maybe Rick can have a naming contest ???:rock:


----------



## picrthis (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I thought I had my new Fusion Laser Friday. The Post Office attempted delivery and I was at work of course, no big deal I thought I'd get it Saturday, WRONG. It never came back, I went there and brought the pickup notice and they couldn't find it. Went there several times today before and after speaking to my local postman driver. 

The Postmaster tells me, their records show they attempted to deliver it Friday and left me a pickup notice, which I have in-hand. It was scanned back in the post office at the end of the driver's shift friday. Saturday he said it should have been scanned out and then another delivery attempt, same goes for today Monday. However there is no more activity for the parcel, so they should have it in the bin. 

They have been looking high & low I'm told, and as of 10 mins ago, the Postmaster said he can't explain it to me, they should have the package in their building. He told me it's not on the carriers truck, their internal system says it's still in-house.

I described the package to the Postmaster based on the photos seen on here, and he remarked that it is typical packing used when shipping Meds from Canada to the US, I remarked NO; it's not Meds; rather it's a High Tech Flashlight that cost me $235.00, he remarked "no matter it made it through customs" and they show it to be in the building still, but it is MIA.

I commented back to him, did someone steal it after it came back, thinking because of the "packinging" it contained Meds/drugs? He didn't say much and really acted like there wasn't much more he can do. I have already contacted the seller about this, I think he ought to put a trace on it and file a claim. In the meantime I have nothing now.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 23, 2007)

OH MAN ! When Megahurts sent me the laser to review - the postal "person" (Please - no offense to postal workers) left a notice in my mailbox that they had attempted delivery - I was home ALL DAY ! I received the Emial notification that delivery was attempted, and blew up ! I drove like a batt outta Heh...you knwo...and went to the post office, the guy told me it owuld have to be picked up tomorrow, per the notice ! I kinda, POLITELY stated that it was never attempted to be delivered, and could you please check ? He did - and I got it. I have had one package mysteriously "disappear" that came from Canada - My 200mw red :-( But anywho, I hope you get it soon, and they find it FAST !


----------



## megahurts (Apr 23, 2007)

Tell them to look for small gray packaging you can sort of see it in SenKat's review picks. I'm sure that is how it was shipped. Keep us updated. Man this sucks.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 23, 2007)

If it was truly lost in shipping, the USPS is responsible, and WILL pay the cost to replace it. Uhm - was it insured ? (I hope, I hope !)


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 23, 2007)

"Purchases are shipped within 2 working days of payment. Tracking and *insurance *is included in shipping fee." There you go, its stated directly on thier site.

Question for Senkat, I posted this over at the laser community forums and got an over all positve feedback. Some people over there were wondering if you could do this:

Shine it through a good IR filter and making sure the reading doesn't drop significantly.

Thay dont fully "trust" the product yet.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 23, 2007)

ooopretty said:


> Shine it through a good IR filter and making sure the reading doesn't drop significantly.
> They dont fully "trust" the product yet.


 
I already have shined it through an IR filter, I have two more known good ones coming in on Wednesday, and I will do that again to ensure that my readings were correct. I have no issues with doing that !  Word of advice - be careful posting "good" things about other than WL products - it'll get you banned FAST.


----------



## picrthis (Apr 23, 2007)

ooopretty said:


> "Purchases are shipped within 2 working days of payment. Tracking and *insurance *is included in shipping fee." There you go, its stated directly on thier site.
> 
> Question for Senkat, I posted this over at the laser community forums and got an over all positve feedback. Some people over there were wondering if you could do this:
> 
> ...



I gave all the info to the seller and he started a Trace, which they told him will take 10 days to complete. Looks like it's going to be a long ride before I see anything for my money $$$


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 23, 2007)

SenKat said:


> I already have shined it through an IR filter, I have two more known good ones coming in on Wednesday, and I will do that again to ensure that my readings were correct. I have no issues with doing that !  Word of advice - be careful posting "good" things about other than WL products - it'll get you banned FAST.



I really dont care if those goody goody admins ban me, the people in the forums seem really nice. Im just trying to help people out by suggesting other brands than strictly wicked. Ive been posting all sorts of things on other companys, one thread i didnt start, but mentioned this laser in, disappeared.:thumbsdow

The thread i actually started about this laser is pretty hot right now, so people will notice if it just isnt there anymore. We will see oooo yesss


----------



## SenKat (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey - do not get me wrong - there ARE nice peeps on there ! You'll find out how it is run after a while -


----------



## seanrolsen (Apr 24, 2007)

So sorry about your missing laser, buddy! I hope they find it also. At least it was insured... if customs got it, you would have nothing, at least you have hope.

Two lasers missing in one day! Lets see if I get mine this week...


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 24, 2007)

This may sound like a dumb question, but is customs as strict with packages shipped from Canada?


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 24, 2007)

picrthis said:


> I described the package to the Postmaster based on the photos seen on here, and he remarked that it is typical packing used when shipping Meds from Canada to the US,





megahurts said:


> Tell them to look for small gray packaging you can sort of see it in SenKat's review picks. I'm sure that is how it was shipped. Keep us updated. Man this sucks.


Maybe a less "desirable" package is in order - like a plain brown box?


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 24, 2007)

Gentlemen, please do not use CPF to discuss the problems and possible shortcomings of other fora on the net. 
Thanx 
bernhard


----------



## SenKat (Apr 24, 2007)

Bernhard- will not happen again, sorry.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with Ragnaroks suggestion of a plain brown box.

You want the outside packaging to be as common and unassuming as possible. Maybe that intails recycled brown paper or cheap looking tape securing it. If you could look inside a post office and see what the majority of the bulk packaging looks like and how it is wrapped, that would be your guide. 

Make all your packages look like that.

On the inside you want to use proper material to protect against shock and such of course. 

If you can see some examples of a "meds" shipping box(incl. type of tape used and how it is applied) make sure yours does'nt look like that.

It's a shame to think there are postal workers out there who steal stuff but its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 24, 2007)

Kwizatz Haderach said:


> It's a shame to think there are postal workers out there who steal stuff but its better to be safe than sorry.


The mean and nasty side of me would mark the box "battery powered kaleidoscope". Fortunately I'm a nice guy.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 24, 2007)

How about *** _ANESTHATIZED RABID SQUIRRELS CONTAINED WITHIN -- DO NOT SHAKE THIS CONTAINER !!! ***_

_hand write below in pencil " Beware : They have tasted human flesh"_


----------



## picrthis (Apr 24, 2007)

*The Fusion has arrived after all*

A US Postal Inspector called me today on behalf of the local Postmaster.
It seems after my parcel went back to the local Post Office on Friday
because I wasn't home to sign for it. It got the attention of a Postal
Inspector because it was from Canada and the way it was packaged.

Now I know why they said it was still in the building and didn't go back
out for additional delievery attempts, and also why I was quized a couple
of times about it being Meds from Canada.

A quick history here is in order; last year or so in Florida many local
companies sprang up and catered to all the 100's of thousands of retired
folks living in FL. They would take an order from you in their local store
for your perscription and then would have it drop shipped to your door from
Canada, where they advertised on local TV you could save 50% or more depending
on the drug. This is against Federal Law, however they somehow got around it
for a long time. Then one day the Florida legislators stepped in and made it
crystal clear that any company operating in FL and doing that is in violation
of the law. Not too long after that, we saw several raids on local TV of these
type of shops and before not too long they all were gone.

The local Post Inspector told me today, that some Retires then took it upon
themseleves to just reorder directly themseleves or through the Internet.

He said the tell tale sign in most cases is the small white plastic padded
envelope and it's from Express Post Canada.

So when my package sat their too long it got their attention, and the Postal
Inspectors siezed it.

Apparantly I got their attention too because of all the trips I made to the
local Post Office bitching they lost my parcel and I wanted it back. They took
my phone number and called today. He said he had it in his hand and they
wanted me to pick it up in person to be sure I got it.

So after I got there and asked for the Postal Inspector & why I needed him.
He explained all of this to me. The package was opened locally and inspected
for Meds from Canada. The package of course didn't contain any Meds, but my
heart started to pound since I could see it was opened and I thought "Oh my
that's why he wanted me to come & pickit up in person, he found the Laser 
instead of the Meds he thought he was going to find, and I was still going to
be in trouble."

Noop that's not what happened, he just grinned and said sorry for all the 
confusion, maybe you should just buy your next gizmo light locally next time.

I signed for the package and got the heck out of there.

Now IF I only had a clue which way to put the batteries in this thing, after
all this trouble I don't want to insert them the wrong way, and it doesn't
come with any info.

Alls well that ends well!


----------



## SenKat (Apr 24, 2007)

Info comes with it - I guess that fell out when they "inspected" your package !


Same as all lasers (except from some I have made !) Positive towards the tail cap !

Sorry I didn't include that in the review


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 24, 2007)

Senkat, would you consider posting additional review info in the original review post? That way, little gems like the above won't require mining later posts as the thread grows.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 24, 2007)

Done ! Added battery update to the post.


----------



## picrthis (Apr 24, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Info comes with it - I guess that fell out when they "inspected" your package !
> 
> 
> Same as all lasers (except from some I have made !) Positive towards the tail cap !
> ...



Thanks all is good now.

Took it into the garage and did a burn test of matches & burned some black tape with it, it made short work burning both of them. Wow this Laser is really Bright and Yes you do need goggles with it. The pictures of the Laser looks bigger than it really is and it appears to be heavy. But it really is not and fit's in your hand very well.

I don't have any way to measure the output of the Laser (yet) Senkat already did that though. I can say it reminds you of a Mini Mag Flashlight only about an inch longer, with a "nut" shape near the head; as shown in the pictures. Just for the heck of it I have a very accurate jewelers scale. A Mini-Mag with batteries weighs 3.810 oz & the Fusion Laser with batteries weighs in at 6.860 oz.
I highly recommend this Laser, it is an excellant value for the money. :goodjob:


----------



## SenKat (Apr 24, 2007)

And, there you have it folks ! :rock: 


Heh - glad that I now have collaborating evidence to support my claims ! LOL


----------



## megahurts (Apr 24, 2007)

If you unscrew the head there is a free sample of Viagra in there...but I'm sure you won't need it...the laser will do the same thing.
:lolsign:


----------



## SenKat (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG !!! Okay - you made me snort with that one !!! HAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## SenKat (Apr 25, 2007)

****Updated IR Measurements with new IR filter from Sunex (IRC21)
(Updated original post at the bottom)

No change in readings - IR levels stayed the same - 1mw leakage.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone else received theirs yet ? I am curious to find out how much fun you are having with it !


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine should be here today or Friday 

Once it's here I'm going to try to place it, my EnVee 60mw and DX 30mw next to each other and do beam shots of them all running.


----------



## SenKat (Apr 26, 2007)

KH - I look forward to seeing the beam shots next to the others - I unfortunately did not have any other high-powered greenies to compare it to  You are gonna LOVE this laser - I almost have my wife convinced that it is a GREAT IDEA for an advanced Father's day present for me :naughty:


----------



## ooopretty (Apr 26, 2007)

Kwizatz Haderach said:


> Mine should be here today or Friday
> 
> Once it's here I'm going to try to place it, my EnVee 60mw and DX 30mw next to each other and do beam shots of them all running.



Mine supposed to be tommorrow, all that i have to compare it to is my 75mw Viper. Cant Wait!


----------



## megahurts (Apr 26, 2007)

SOLD OUT! The current supply is sold out. The next shipment is expected around the second week of May. For those who recently order lasers, they will not come with the instructional brochure from the manufacturer, so you can download the new one here, http://www.phraug.com/laser/index.php#pamphlet

There is a full website coming soon, so I will keep you posted.

megahurts


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 27, 2007)

_Must.... resist....checking....tracking number_......Aaargh!! :hairpull:


----------



## SenKat (May 2, 2007)

Okay - I received my Fusion today ! Woooo-hoooo !!! I LOVE IT !

Burns matches, tape at great distance, and works fabulous ! I will post some pics later (hopefully tonight !)


----------



## picrthis (May 2, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Okay - I received my Fusion today ! Woooo-hoooo !!! I LOVE IT !
> 
> Burns matches, tape at great distance, and works fabulous ! I will post some pics later (hopefully tonight !)



Congrats!! I thought you already bought one? I know you received one and I thought after reviewing it, you kept it?

Oh I read they are out-of-stock, is that true OR did he get re-supplied.


----------



## SenKat (May 2, 2007)

Nope - I hadn't bought one at the time of the review - I had to send that one back to Megahurts...

I think he is still sold out - but I got in right before he sold out, so I got REAL lucky ! I believe he is only waiting on his shipment to arrive to be able to distribute again...Which is kinda better than orderring, and having to wait for months for it to arrive !


----------



## Ragnarok (May 2, 2007)

My "Phraug Phusion Physics Lighting Module" arrived Monday, and of course I was at work, so I picked it up yesterday. Here's my take:

It's a little bigger than a Mini-Maglite, and the fit and finish is as nice as I have seen on any "flashlight"type device. The plastic power button does have some extra rattle room but is functional. The eight-sided area at the front of the casing works very well to prevent the laser from rolling when set down - a nice touch.

Beam quality of this unit is good. The laser puts out a TEM00 beam, without artifacts. The beam exits the case at a slight angle which is not noticeable unless you are sighting down the laser body.

Using Pseudonomen's divergence calculator, 2mm beam at aperture and 20mm spot at 11.1 meters, I get a *1.6 mRad* divergence figure - way out of spec according to the page at the Phraug.com site.

I tested three different kinds of batteries in it. Duracell NiMHs, Duracell Alkalines, and Energizer E2 Lithiums. Each test was done form a "cold start" - that is, the laser was allowed to reach ambient temperature (80 degrees) before each reading. Beam power was measured with an Andover Holography laser power meter. The results for the tests were nearly identical for *initial peak power* output in all cases - *102mW*, give or take a mW. The power begins to fall seconds after turn-on, and *after one minute of "on" time* showed a little more variation:

NiMH - *66-68mW*
Alkaline - *65-67mW*
E2 Lithium - *67-71mW*

As far as burning or melting anything, it will melt a hole in a red Solo drinking cup in a few seconds or less at a distance of two inches. It smokes, but does not penetrate, black electrical tape. I've not tried balloons or matches.

I am somewhat disappointed in the failure of many of these lasers to hit the published divergence and power output specs, even at the initial peak, much less continuously. Most CW laser specifications published by industry are at a guaranteed *minimum* output power level, and the seller should keep this in mind so as not to disappoint buyers. Personally I would rate this particular unit as a 65mW laser.

Despite all that, I still think it is a good deal for the price and a fine product for the amount of power that it is making along with the quality of the beam, and the overall "niceness" of the unit (your mileage and brightness may vary). Overall, I am quite pleased with it and look forward to using it!


----------



## SenKat (May 2, 2007)

If it is that bad - contact Rick - he'll make it right. He demanded from the factory certain specs - it is is not those specs, then he should replace it !


----------



## lightrod (May 3, 2007)

I'm a bit new to lasers, but just took my first leap into the higher powered laser world - ordered a Fusion from Rick and was happy with his quick reply/shipment - I was suprised how quickly I received it. I was impressed with the feel and performance - so totally blowing away my 5mw unit (my only other comparison) it's not funny. Being a newbie to this I am not really concerned whether the unit is 70 mw or 140mw - it's bright!!

Then in two days and after only a few usages of a minute or two each, output suddenly fell off, then it began to work only intermittently. It now only has a very faint dot (much fainter than my 5mw). What a disappointment! Anyway - I've heard back from Rick and am sending the unit back - confident he'll make this right and work through whatever quality issue there are with the manufacturer.


----------



## SenKat (May 3, 2007)

Glad he is taking care of you - he sounds like a super nice guy....I hate to see all the problems popping up like this


----------



## bootleg2go (May 3, 2007)

SenKat said:


> Glad he is taking care of you - he sounds like a super nice guy....I hate to see all the problems popping up like this



Hi SenKat,
I agree, this is the kind of thing that can drive a new company right into the ground. Not only does it hurt the product image, but the amount of time and costs to send these back to China and then when they get repaired, the cost of sending them back to the customer, not to mention the customs paperwork and charges, but I did


----------



## SenKat (May 9, 2007)

I agree with you, Jack - he held back a certain amount in case there were any issues with the ones he sold - so I am sure they already have their lasers in hand by now !


----------



## megahurts (May 9, 2007)

Yeah the customers don't have to wait for their laser to be sent to China to be repaired. He would just send them a new one and he deals with sending the defective ones back to the manufacturer.


----------



## acro-ii (May 9, 2007)

Any idea when he'll have more for sale? The webpage says check back the second week of May (that's this week).


----------



## firefly (May 10, 2007)

Hi

Anybody mod this laser?


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Uhm - nope ! No need to mod a high powered one ! Especially if it works well  OR if it is in warranty !


----------



## firefly (May 10, 2007)

So after warranty lol


----------



## SenKat (May 10, 2007)

Oh yeah - when the warranty is up, if it dies, I will be ripping into it, like all others I own ! I am not gonna mess with it while it still works, though - no need to break something that is not already broken LOL !

I guess, to answer your question, No - I will not be trying to mod this laser, or any other high powered ones I have, as I am happy with the outputs of them...I really would not suggest any kind of mods to any high powered laser, as you are setting yourself up for failure if you do so - the low powered ones are where it could be worth it to mess with them, as long as they were inexpensive - It's kinda like trying to overclock a brand spanking new CPU for my computer - if it was already a 64 buhgoogliewompinggigahertz - why would I try to overclock it for more power (pulling numbers out of the air, here !) with the risk of burning it up ? I wouldn't - I WOULD however try a 2 gigahertz P4 to overclock it to 4 gigahertz, etc...or whatever. Did that make any sense at all ? I hope so !


----------



## megahurts (May 11, 2007)

acro-ii said:


> Any idea when he'll have more for sale? The webpage says check back the second week of May (that's this week).



Just talked to Rick and 200 more lasers are on their way and are expected to be available next week. Hard to exactly say, since they are coming from China. I'll post a message when they are ready.

-Nick


----------



## acro-ii (May 11, 2007)

megahurts said:


> Just talked to Rick and 200 more lasers are on their way and are expected to be available next week. Hard to exactly say, since they are coming from China. I'll post a message when they are ready.
> 
> -Nick


 
THANKS


----------



## firefly (May 11, 2007)

I CAN'T BELIEVE MY FUSION IT'S A 224mW with 2AA NiMh look with my MM i find 0.60A/2.68V=224mW and i measured 80°C it's incredibleeeeeeeeee


----------



## Meowcow (Jun 11, 2007)

The lasers are now available at http://www.bfglasers.com at a big price drop from $360 originally to $280 which includes shipping.


----------



## Meowcow (Jun 11, 2007)

Video of BFG on youtube. More to come:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9WKlTF0fJw


----------



## SenKat (Jun 12, 2007)

If you all are considerring a laser purchase, and are unsure of which type to get - give this "new guy" a good consideration - the lasers are SUPER nice !


----------



## Gary (Jun 12, 2007)

I have one.
I *really* like it.
But buy some goggles, too.
-Gary


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jun 12, 2007)

Gary said:


> I have one.
> I *really* like it.
> But buy some goggles, too.
> -Gary



What goggles did you get and where did you find them?

TIA,
-LT


----------



## SenKat (Jun 12, 2007)

Check out NOVA laser's Goggle selection HERE


----------



## firefly (Jun 13, 2007)

It's time to mod this pointer no?? for some people the warranty is expired for this and anyone started the modding?


----------



## Kenom (Jun 15, 2007)

I won't be doing any modification to this thing until it dies. At that point I may end up putting a higher output diode in it. That's it. No need to mess with such a nice laser.


----------



## Timelord (Jun 21, 2007)

Well Rick is a top bloke as my BFG is coming soon and he's assured me that it was kicking out 160mw on his initial testing :twothumbs The postman can't come soon enough


----------



## firefly (Jul 30, 2007)

sometimes when battery was down my dot make a eliptical dot did you know what i mean? if yes could you tell me what is't and how i can opened this laser please?


----------

